# 5.5 tons of pcb!



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

i have got an offer to buy 5.5 tons of this scrap for 30000$ usd! should i go for it? what do you guys think?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't, and I deal in this stuff for a living. 

It's very mixed and there's a lot of low grade product in the pics you've shown.


----------



## rickbb (Nov 21, 2013)

Assuming an average of $2 per lbs, ($1 for low value boards and $3 for high value boards), that's $22,000 dollars if you sold the lot to a refiner.

I'd say $30k is too much, at least for me it would be.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

there are different lots 900 kg to 1 ton lots of each type.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

really appreciate it guys. thank you for your replies. can someone guide me as to what different category of boards look like? like high grade medium grade and low grade and with their current prices?


----------



## rickbb (Nov 21, 2013)

Plus all the heat sinks and steel brackets are still attached, runs the weight up without adding any value. You'd have to pull all that off just to sell them.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2013)

This is somebody else's leavings. Walk away from it before you even think about throwing your money away.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

i have a unit which can recycle these boards . we can process about 2 tons per day with no loss in metals. the epoxy and plastic are separated from the metals. we do not refine it. our output looks like this.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

so how much should i really pay for such type of scrap?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2013)

It's still low grade board that isn't worth $30,000 no matter how prettily you can deliver the end product. Learning to recognise a bad deal, not get giddy and excited, and walking away is a lesson to learn very early on in business.

I would strongly recommend that you learn that before throwing your money away. 

If you don't want to take my experienced advice on this then that's fine I won't worry but you'll still lose a fortune.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

here is the last pic.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 21, 2013)

What part of the world are you in?


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 21, 2013)

spaceships said:


> It's still low grade board that isn't worth $30,000 no matter how prettily you can deliver the end product. Learning to recognise a bad deal, not get giddy and excited, and walking away is a lesson to learn very early on in business.
> 
> I would strongly recommend that you learn that before throwing your money away.
> 
> If you don't want to take my experienced advice on this then that's fine I won't worry but you'll still lose a fortune.



Ofcourse i need your suggestions guys! Thats why i am here asking for your help . I want to understand this business better and you guys are the experts! So what should i quote my scrap dealer ? The final price? I am from Central India.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 21, 2013)

While not all that scrap is high grade, I do see some nice server boards/ telecomm stuff mixed in. The biggest problem I see with the lot (other than mixed grades) is all the metals that have been left on the boards. I see steel brackets. I see heat sinks. I see CPU housing castings. At $2.72 a pound, I can't see a ton of profit in the lot. I think some money could still be made on it, but it would not cover the amount of work to make the gain. $1.00 to $1.50 a pound should buy that mess.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 21, 2013)

Aside from overpaying for what mostly looks like very low grade when you consider heat sinks, steel and copper bearing materials.

How much do you believe it will cost just to load and move it all to where you can do something with it?.

I have several boxes of this kind and all I see is too much labor to get something from it small scale.

If you could get it free.... and spend $30k to get it processed. You'd still be barely making any profit unless labor is as close to free as you can get.

Board stripping of this size is an easy production line. But seperation and concentration is the tough part. Even with different sieves, you'd still get cross contamination so you'd need to have people seperating it in the end.

Large scale schredding. You still need mechanical seperation and then seperation of all the different materials to refine every little piece so you can get toward profit.

All this speculation for a 1 time 5.5 ton pile. once done. DONE. Tools, building, chemicals. You'd need to sell all that as well or find 5.5 tons a month to keep running toward profit.

I'd love to have all of us close enough to come together and build a recycling plant as such. We all could add cost cutting thoughts and make something of it. Replace 3rd world burnning polution and .....O... Reality...What a bite.

B.S.
...If you can, make it so...


----------



## alexxx (Nov 21, 2013)

gaurav_347 said:


> i have a unit which can recycle these boards . we can process about 2 tons per day with no loss in metals. the epoxy and plastic are separated from the metals. we do not refine it. our output looks like this.



I would be very curious to see your unit & set up... How much such a set up costed you ?

cheers,

Alex


----------



## Smack (Nov 21, 2013)

No pallets or Gaylord boxes? Guess I would be awesome at stacking too. 30k is about what it's worth if nothing has been picked off the boards, don't even think about buying it for that.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 22, 2013)

well i am certainly going to negotiate on the price. Can someone please give me a price reference as to what are the costing of different types of boards.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Nov 22, 2013)

Picture WA .... 20 jpg. is Not your typical board, could be an rf board of some kind, i collect the ceramic pieces, the two on each board, as per your pic. this would be more premium to me, i would pay you 4 dollars, each, for a lot of fifty. that is 200 tops. , the green socket on pcb, may, and i stress may be the next best. at a value of 2.50 each, my price to you. though i am not inter4ested in the green socketed, ones, just giving a reference, as i have many still to do. and they are Not, easy to work with. Beryllium Copper in some / most. . So if you can get the ceramic ones, for 3, i would pay you 4, for say, fifty minimum, to 100 or more boards. Good luck with it. lots of waste in the big load, i value the broker of the lot , at 1.25 to 1.50 a lb. i think your paying 3 times, over what a good broker source to you would be, " your doing all the work " Cheers, from Vancouver Canada. " i love ceramic "


----------



## Bill R (Nov 22, 2013)

From what I can see in the photos it looks like mostly motherboards with the CPUs already pulled and the little gold plated pins sheared off, it looks like they missed the NVidea flat chips (crack one open). Anyway according to US Trading Center (check them out at u-s-t-c.com) it looks like what you have is mostly the lower grades of circut board: mother boards grade 1, $1.40 per pound, grade 2 boards at $0.70 per pound and grade 3 at $0.20 per pound. That averages out at $0.76 per pound. $30K is right out, walk away. You can check scrap prices online, there is lots of places that buy, I like that US trading center site because theyve got pictures and you can see what theyre talking about. That said: I am no expert, Ive been scrapping computers for years but I used to just sell everything for cash, I didnt refine very much. My advice would be to not overbid the experts that buy this stuff for a living, look and see what they pay, afterall it looks like they know what theyre doing.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot i will certainly have a look at it.


----------



## poudouche (Nov 23, 2013)

Pantherlikher said:


> Aside from overpaying for what mostly looks like very low grade when you consider heat sinks, steel and copper bearing materials.
> 
> How much do you believe it will cost just to load and move it all to where you can do something with it?.
> 
> ...


I share the idea of building a plant for the and by the members. It should be great to come with a good business plan and a financing proposal . I will be a shareholder
regards,
poudouche


----------

